# Military Video File



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2009)

MILITARY VIDEO FILES ONLY



I have noticed many members have come across some very interesting videos that are Military related and included them in some of their posts.  Perhaps this would provide an opportunity to compile links to such files in one place under one topic.


POST   MILITARY VIDEO FILES ONLY


----------



## leroi (28 Apr 2009)

Warning: graphic and intense

the fifth estate: Life and Death in Kandahar

Re:inside the Military Trauma Centre at Kandahar Air Base; interviews with Canadian Forces Medical Professionals and others.

http://www.cbc.ca/fifth/lifeanddeathinkandahar/video.html

Courtesy CBC-TV
Premiere: March 12, 2008
Second Showing: August 27, 2008


----------



## ironduke57 (1 May 2009)

Spanish Leo2E´s, Pizzaro IFV´s and more:
- http://www.vimeo.com/3138841

Swiss Leo2 (Pz87) against an blockade:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbQ4JI_R-gE

KMW Gepard ad:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIUmy7VECTg

Much more here:
- http://www.whq-forum.de/invisionboard/index.php?showtopic=25655
(Specialised on "Großgerät" speak Land based stuff which can´t be transported by a person, some of the older one´s were killed by Youtube)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (3 May 2009)

Short footage from some testing of the Rheinmetall "Wisent" from the GFF (class 4) competition:
- http://www.toms-modellbauseite.de/foren/film/sprengtest%20meppen2.avi
(Also some shoot´s of an IED damaged Fuchs.)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (20 Sep 2009)

Leopard 2A4 firing HE:
- http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3688747/Leopard_2A4

Video about U32 (Typ 212)
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV5VDyBfIbA

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (27 Sep 2009)

Leo maintenance/overhauling:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewaheWsTDDk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyRbFkL_k-c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk6m7Iw1FfY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2IKalqsY4c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIK2R0Hoek0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZhbfJrr8fU

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (22 Feb 2010)

Failed SU-33 carrier landing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE6fJMSSl7U

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## dregeneau (23 Feb 2010)

Here is a video about the developments of the current frag-vest.

http://www.vimeo.com/7386309


----------



## ironduke57 (9 Mar 2010)

Fleetparade for the then leaving Viceadmiral Zenker from 1967: (German)
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGWi3R7wcPY

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (9 Mar 2010)

Airshow of an NH-90. Nothing special, but up to 1080p:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZpOe-iHrXM

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Mar 2010)

Männer Gegen Panzer, Part 1
Männer Gegen Panzer, Part 2
Männer Gegen Panzer, Part 3

These are German training films from WW2, on how infantry can contribute to the anti-armour fight, how rear-services soldiers can do so, and the final part is about the various weapons themselves.  The overall time is 30 minutes or so.  Interesting war-time training film, complete with dramatic music.  It was made in 1943.


----------



## ironduke57 (30 Aug 2010)

Short documentation about the serial production of the PUMA:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8RPqJvZX9g

From the BWs new own Youtube Channel:
- http://www.youtube.com/user/Bundeswehr

(Which also holds such gems as this one: 
Die Braut im Spind (The bride in the locker): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq7ZY0BPIv0  ;D)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (10 Sep 2010)

Last presentation of the GEPARD on the ILÜ at Munster:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMmCErBRPJE

Personally I will miss them. Will there ever a worthy successor? I am not very optimistic. :crybaby:
(And no this monster with an Skyranger turret on top a Boxer is not worthy IMHO. Tracks FTW!)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## SeanNewman (10 Sep 2010)

Please ignore the douche host and focus on *Metal Storm*, new technology for launching any type of munition faster than even electric chain guns:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2HZZRoa2mI


----------



## ironduke57 (13 Sep 2010)

Official Video from BW Youtube Channel about the ILÜ:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAZxgH6_B9c

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (14 Sep 2010)

Documentation about the Operation "Manöver" of the Panzergrenadierbrigade 2 in the 70ies on the training Area at Baumholder: 
(5 parts, German)

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m293hZ23fw
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA4O8RRbRtg
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ShG0dZlGB8
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9s-wrn5Few
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogco3Hoe-Rc

Probably more for the people on this forum which where once stationed here.
For people who just want to see the Leo´s, Marder and such in action should straight go to the last two parts.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And here is the enemy:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YwT2moXkeQ
An short video of an exercise of the NVA.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Sep 2010)

Here  is a dramatic film about the NVA I found on youtube.  It's part 1, the other parts can be found on the same page.  It's set in the late 1980s.  Enjoy!


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Sep 2010)

I'm not too sure if this video would fit nicely into this file but it pays tribute to the Canadian
troops.  
Thank You ( Canadian Forces In Afghanistan)


----------



## 57Chevy (15 Oct 2010)

You just have to check this video on U tube. ;D
Parachute drop gone bad ;D

And the music goes well with it :nod:

to add.......except for the guy that hit the truck......ouch !


----------



## 57Chevy (15 Oct 2010)

Have a good flight watching this one.
  Extreme Low Altitude flight


----------



## ironduke57 (17 Oct 2010)

BW documention "Hinderniswert von Wäldern gegen Kampfpanzer" (Worth of forests as obsticles vs tanks) (3 parts):
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY7KTu9CBs0
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQx1X5OiYyU
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fwP6RHar4k

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BW movie "Tarnen im Winter" (Camoflage in winter):
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7Wkfet9_2E

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Military Parade in Chile:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDa1PiPZ8wM


Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## 57Chevy (4 Nov 2010)

Dumbass US Soldiers Almost Kill Themselves:
Mortars


----------



## 57Chevy (5 Nov 2010)

Know your weapons  ;D
shockwave
 :fifty:


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Nov 2010)

C-130 Hercules anti heat seeking missile flare test


----------



## ironduke57 (6 Dec 2010)

Fast (!) bridging operation by Soviet sappers from 1990 over the Elbe using PMP pontoons:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpD7esUuwDU&feature=related
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-hCTO00mPI&feature=related

-----------------------------------------------
Maybe it would be a good thing to pin this thread?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Dec 2010)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Fast (!) bridging operation by Soviet sappers from 1990 over the Elbe using PMP pontoons:
> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpD7esUuwDU&feature=related
> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-hCTO00mPI&feature=related
> 
> ...


Amazing videos!!!!!!

Edit to add: 7 minutes and 02 seconds from dropping first element in the bridge until the first truck crosses.  Amazing!!!!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Dec 2010)

WOW!!  Very impressive show by the Sappers.


----------



## ironduke57 (6 Dec 2010)

Just found something else. 

R. Hornsby and Sons petrol-driven caterpillar from 1908: 
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TGgLrS9Sfs

With German intertitles! Probably to sell it to us. How would the world look like if the Reichsheer had adopted it at this time? Panzers rolling over France at the first day of WWI?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## observor 69 (8 Dec 2010)

A Different Christmas Poem 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_P6yU_ymFM&feature=share


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Dec 2010)

youtube
Missile caught by high speed camera


----------



## 57Chevy (22 Dec 2010)

Deadliest weapons:Nuclear Age

Scroll the page to the video preview


----------



## 57Chevy (3 Jan 2011)

I was going to post this elsewhere ;D but it seems a little bit far fetched.
However it is of some interest regarding futuristic scenarios....
Future Warfare Preparation: US Army Space & Missile Defense Command


----------



## 2010newbie (24 Jan 2011)

Top 10 Low Pass Fly-bys....

Yes it starts with a Top Gun sequence, but once that is over then it gets better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dr2ZB36p9Y


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jan 2011)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Top 10 Low Pass Fly-bys....
> 
> Yes it starts with a Top Gun sequence, but once that is over then it gets better.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dr2ZB36p9Y



Those aren't low passes. 

This is a low pass ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl1YrEsWkgo


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jan 2011)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Top 10 Low Pass Fly-bys....
> 
> Yes it starts with a Top Gun sequence, but once that is over then it gets better.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dr2ZB36p9Y



I've waved at Apache pilots where Number 5 was filmed!


----------



## ironduke57 (14 Feb 2011)

Transport of the latest two PzH2k to Astan:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W40z7ntgxrQ
Now there are five over there.

-------------------------------------------------------------
Swiss parade after training exercise "PROTECTOR":
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9LrLlUxHXM

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Feb 2011)

I just came across this video that shows an American Kiowa giving a little "Thank-you" to the Canadians on the ground in Afghanistan.

Thought that some of you here would like to see it as well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvGneffJ48k&feature=relmfu


----------



## RememberanceDay (21 Feb 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=147363751990647&oid=362368649098&comments


I did this one... >


----------



## ironduke57 (4 Mar 2011)

Two short TV reports about the production of DINGO´S and BOXER´s at an KMW facility (German & sadly only at 240p):
DINGO: - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnES9Fz7444
BOXER: - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzU-AFw1sUQ

BTW: The first four BOXER (two with .50 M3M and two mith GMG) should be heading to Astan in August.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2011)

Slightly OT, but why would they say "Sicherheitsfeatures" and not "Sicherheitszüge"?  And "airbag?"  I know that in German _Fremdwörter_ aren't new, but that just sounded....bad.


edit to add: I realise that "et cetera" is latin, but again, "...und so weiter...".


----------



## 2010newbie (5 Mar 2011)

Humvees out the back of what I assume to be a C-17.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av8BEPN5qhM&feature=related


----------



## 57Chevy (15 Apr 2011)

Canadian Army Jeep Assembly Race 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP5NezZdGhw

 :cheers:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Jun 2011)

Cnn journalist embedded with US Army in Kunar Valley. FOB comes under attack twice in 15 hrs.
http://afghanistan.blogs.cnn.com/2011/06/29/inside-a-firefight-between-u-s-troops-insurgents/?hpt=hp_t2

... So the US Army has already decided to give up on the grey Universal Camouflage?


----------



## SoldierInAYear (30 Jun 2011)

US soldiers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtqc-aHxykE


it could count as military!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RenRILqwhJs


----------



## chrism (4 Jul 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> ... So the US Army has already decided to give up on the grey Universal Camouflage?



They are replacing ACU with Multicam as of 2010.

[quote author=Multicam -Wikipedia]
The pattern was on the race to replace the 3-color desert and Woodland patterns, but originally lost to the Universal Camouflage Pattern (UCP) in 2004, seen in the Army Combat Uniform. However, it has been newly commissioned in 2010 and will be replacing the UCP pattern over time for use by US Army Units serving in Afghanistan, Under the Designation OCP or Operation Enduring Freedom Camouflage Pattern. It is already used by some American Special Operations units and law enforcement agencies.

The US Army has recently approved the use of MultiCam for the 173rd Airborne Brigade deployed to Afghanistan.
[/quote]

ACU is still going to be used everywhere else though..


----------



## ironduke57 (2 Aug 2011)

Short coverage of the BOXER and the transport of the first to Astan:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tREbzRBuSqE

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2011)

Make the Politician Work on CBC.ca

This episode has Peter MacKay going through two days of training at Petawawa:

http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Shows/More_Shows/Make_the_Politician_Work/1747857163/ID=1783913384


----------



## RememberanceDay (8 Aug 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Make the Politician Work on CBC.ca
> 
> This episode has Peter MacKay going through two days of training at Petawawa:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Shows/More_Shows/Make_the_Politician_Work/1747857163/ID=1783913384



They were easy on him! I saw that, but gotta say the guy has guts.


----------



## ironduke57 (30 Sep 2011)

ILÜ 2011:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92HfZNd33Ow

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## MikeL (1 Oct 2011)

helmet cam footage from a 10th Mtn Soldier

montage RC South East Afghanistan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXyypiSDuxA&fmt=18


----------



## ironduke57 (12 Oct 2011)

New BW Recuting Ad:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeC-rMhGxmM



> We. We are daughters and sons, mothers and fathers, friends and neighbours.
> We. Are one team.
> We. Are the Bundeswehr.
> 
> ...



Quite good in comparison to earlier ones.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (14 Oct 2011)

M1A1 Offroad (720P):
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCXwgPZXScM
(Damn! The sound of the turbine really hurts my ears! I would go nuts if I had to endure this all day.)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (15 Oct 2011)

Die Heide bebt! (Tremble in the Heath) Official Video about the ILÜ 2011:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiEWKVqFWus

Official Video about the exercise CONDOR. (Operation with 500 Paras.)
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVFuqhgb68Q&

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (14 Nov 2011)

BOXER in Astan:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V86B0BfW_OE

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (5 Jan 2012)

Show of Force shotting with PzH2000 (Kunduz):
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCYSuWzx-sc

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Feb 2012)

Humvee airless tire test 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jYcX_D09ig&feature=related


----------



## TN2IC (25 Feb 2012)

KPz Leopard vs. Ferrari F430   ;D


----------



## ironduke57 (5 Mar 2012)

Short Report about the Integration and trials of the last parts on the next batch of 20 BOXERs for Astan:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-GA7PHu2Cs
(Official BW Video, German, up to 1080p (Yes, the BW spend some money to buy new Full HD camera´s.))

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Apr 2012)

The British Pathé War Archives


> About The British Pathé War Archives
> 
> From the Boer War to the World Wars to the Cold War; Pathe News captured many of the most momentous events in 20th century war history .
> 
> War Archives is a YouTube gold mine of military footage, including some wonderfully rare war reels too, all taken from the colossal archive British Pathe.


----------



## ironduke57 (31 May 2012)

Schießen mit dem BOXER / Shooting with the BOXER:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KsyGLjlppc

RGW 90 AS - Die Produktion / RGW 90 AS - The Production (RGW 90 AS = Recoilless Grenade Weapon 90 Millimeter - Anti Structure):
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqS0Ptb_9CM

WTD 61 - STRENG GEHEIM / WTD 61 - TOP SECRET (WTD 61 is responsible for testing of all BWs flying machines.):
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l4tFxKxx9s

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (1 Jun 2012)

GTK Boxer: Führungsfahrzeug / GTK Boxer: Command vehicle 
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDF2hfGzc8A

BOXER Training 
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLLbo2c_pZo

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (8 Jun 2012)

A400M formation:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u64TKSbPYdw

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (15 Jun 2012)

BISON VS. BÜFFEL:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-8_VKpxiRM

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Jun 2012)

Just came across this video apparently shot during 9/03/06 during Op Medusa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_p98qd9734


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Jun 2012)

Buffalo takes direct hit by IED without a single injury.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV5LStOXmrE&feature=plcp

Whoever designed this vehicle sure knew what they were doing and saved a lot of lives


----------



## ironduke57 (30 Jun 2012)

Short Tiger clip from a friend who was at this years Tankfest in Bovington:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkgfZdX6_Sg

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (5 Jul 2012)

Launch of HMAS Adelaide:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhUnEFlTqsc

Regards,
ironduke547


----------



## ironduke57 (7 Aug 2012)

Former National Peoples Army (German Democratic Republic) Mi-24D/P evaluated by the West German military (at WTD61) shortly after the Wall broke down:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DybJDlMqCGw

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (8 Sep 2012)

Combined Arms Exercise "Grantiger Löwe" (Grumpy Lion):
- www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUr64N8v-80
(~2800 Soldiers, ~200 armored Vehicles)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (1 Mar 2019)

A bit dusty in here. Was there really nothing worthy of been posted?

The german tank museum in Munster got a new exhibit. The VTGS (Versuchsträger Gesamtschutz):
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r0Ssd2jR2U (EN)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------

